# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  The Amazing Gaming Peripherals-Lifesize Sex Doll

## qiouxdoll

As early as 2015, in order to promote the PSV platform game "Women's God Drive BHIKKHUNI", the publisher of the platform made a 1:1 doll based on the heroine with the Japanese silicone manufacturer. This is a cross-media work on multiple platforms such as animation and games.

The *realistic sex doll* are maximally restored in terms of height, weight, and hair according to the original settings. In addition to the high-quality touch, the Wi-Fi is built in and connected to and interacted with by a smartphone. . The user can interact with the doll in a simple way, and the sound of the doll can be transmitted to the player's ear through the mobile phone.

This is like a cheap version of the hand, the EVA 20th Anniversary has released popular characters such as Bo Lili, Asuka, and Kaoru, and the world is limited to 15 each. The price is 1.72 million yen, and the heights of the three hands are 158, 157 and 166cm respectively. This year's 1:1 body is full of floating styles. APEX Honkai Impact 3 cheongsam, Yae Sakura and other teams Committed to high quality anime kit. Life-size *tpe sex doll* are cheaper and are affordable for many consumers.

----------

